

Ask HN: Does anybody have the link to the trading systems post? (couple months back) - pjharrin

A couple months back there was a post about trading systems and how somebody created one. It lead into a fairly interesting discussion in the comments, does anyone know the link?
======
MaysonL
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=390413>

~~~
pjharrin
Thanks

